# WARNING! Puppyfind.com



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

I belong to several dog forums and recently there have been posts for the sale of puppies on puppyfind.com of dogs actually belonging to someone. The photo's are being unknowingly taken from dog boards and used to represent puppies that are for sale by these breeders (likely puppymills). 

There is always the good and bad about the internet but remember its your responsiblity to do your homework on purchasing a new dog. This goes to show that what you might be buying sight unseen from the web might not be what you get! 

** BUYER BEWARE **


----------



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

I know someone from chazhound.com who got her maltese's pics taken and posted for sale!


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Apparently, the stolen photos have been linked back to their dogster pages as dogster has acknowledged this;

http://www.dogster.com/site_updates_arch.php?p=221


----------

